# Geo fry help



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey

I have some Geo fry similar to steindachneri. They're starting to swim and still have their yolk sacks. 
When should I start to feed them and what should I start them on?
Vinegar eels and dero worms/microfex are available to me. Dero worms are on hand. 

Any advice would be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wait until their yolk sacs have disappeared before feeding, as for food.....I would use baby brine shrimp just because its all I ever feed fry and I have no experience with the foods you listed.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks

Live baby brine shrimp?


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I use live or decapsulated, all depends what I have around. If the food is small enough I can't see them having a problem with the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey! Congrats i fed mine Banana worms similer to the micro worms and BS you guys have listed. All are great foods. 



 this is them eating away. But yes wait until the yolk sacs are gone.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

MDR~
Thanks for the help I appreciate it.

I've never used brine shrimp other then frozen. After reading to find out what decapsulated brine shrimp are I now know they're eggs. 
When you don't use live do you just feed them the eggs by crushing them or do you hatch them out? Sorry I'm lol at myself I'm feel clueless 

Tropicana~
Thanks 

Do you mean they're similar to dero worms and brine shrimp in size? 
Looking at your great video the fry you had are huge compared to mine.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Indeed Jackson, They are a few weeks old But were eating those worms and BBS from day one.


You would have to Hatch the BS eggs. They like live food.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Live food works the best to attract their attention.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a huge can of brine shrimp eggs if you need some.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Tropicana~ 
Thanks a lot 

I was hoping you'd say they were a few weeks old 

Matt~
Thank you very much. You truly one of the nicest guys I've met through the hobby. 
If I feel I need some I'll contact you. I really appreciate it


----------

